# Biserica Romano-Catolică Sfântul Mihail



## Rodopea

Hola:
Me podéis ayudar traducirlo al español, al inglés o al búlgaro.
¿Qué significa la palabra "biserica"?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Woland

I don't know Spanish,but i will translate it to English/Russian

The Roman Catholic Church 'Saint Mihail'
Римско-католическая церковь ''Архангел/святой Михаил''


----------



## Outsider

I think it means "church".


----------



## chryss

Rodopea I don't understand Spanish, but the word "biserica" means "church", more as in "house of worship" then "religion".

I hope that was your question.


----------



## Outsider

Woland said:


> The Roman Catholic Church 'Saint Mihail'


Iglesia católica romana de San Miguel.


----------



## Rodopea

¡Gracias por las rápidas respuestas!
...
Thank you for the quick answers!


----------



## Kaschiller

biserica = basilica

Iglesia , Church


----------

